# Prophets of science fiction



## Jeffbert (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope there is no other thread on this topic, as I searched but found none. Anyway, the science channel has started a new series, which should soon resume with new episodes. I suppose somebody here has seen some of its shows. Anyway, I learned more about PKD in that one program than I had ever imagined. He was quite a complex man. I had known a good bit about Wells & a few of the others from the late 19th early 20th centuries, & plenty about M. Shelly, also. It would be interesting to know what seemingly far-fetched ideas become reality 100 years from now.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the series. It helped me to decide what to read sometimes.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 26, 2012)

Never seen the shows but it sounds Verrry interesting


----------



## steve12553 (Jan 28, 2012)

I saw the episode about H. G. Wells. It was fairly interesting.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 29, 2012)

The series' web page even indicates 2/1 will be about Verne; but neither the cable box nor the other tv listings mention it.


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 29, 2012)

I was a bit disappointed with the segment on Asimov, because it referred to the film with Will Smith rather than THE NAKED SUN, in talking about how the robots were used to kill the victim. As I recall, there were 2 robots that were operating in ignorance of each others' actions that resulted in the killing of the victim. The film, as I recall the documentary, used reprogramming of the robots, but the POSITRONIC BRAIN was said to be incapable of any degree of function without the 1st law being in full force. BTW, Asimov's segment is scheduled to repeat late tonight. 

Anyway, Heinlein's segment is scheduled to premiere tonight, & I am eager to watch it, as I know very little about him.


----------

